# How much Indeterminate Analysis is Req'd...



## McEngr (Dec 14, 2006)

How much Indeterminate Analysis is Req'd for the SE II and SE III? I figured that it would be more basic things like rigid frames and multi-span beams. Could some one enlighten me on the amount, if any, on these exams? Thanks,

McEngr


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Dec 14, 2006)

Did you start preparing for SEII already? I thought one has wait for three years after getting the PE before you are qualified to take SEII or SE III? Am I misinform :resp ed?


----------



## McEngr (Dec 14, 2006)

> Did you start preparing for SEII already? I thought one has wait for three years after getting the PE before you are qualified to take SEII or SE III? Am I misinform :resp ed?


3gorgesdown, where are you registered? I'm registered in Oklahoma, but plan to get my PE by comity in Oregon (where I live now) when I pass.


----------

